# Engine coolant sensor - I give up, need new options



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

2014 Diesel Cruze, the engine coolant temperature gauge stopped working. 
I changed the expensive sensor on the driver side, top part of the engine, still no reading from the gauge.
There might be a second sensor somewhere on the radiator, but I can’t see it w/o removing things.
None of the 6 or 8 “GM parts” web sites I found agree on whether there is a second engine coolant temperature sensor for this car, or where it is. Scanguage II does not show engine coolant temperature either.

So plan “B” is to add a new, separate, engine coolant temperature gauge somewhere on the dashboard.

Does anyone know if/where there is a galley plug or fitting that goes into the engine block coolant that I can use to install a probe for a new gauge? I can drill/tap/weld up anything necessary. 
In the old days, when radiators were made of brass, I would just drill a hole and solder in a fitting!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thermostat. Don't lobotomize your car. There is no reference to a radiator temp sensor. Doesn't mean its not there but I see no references. Nor is there a PID for it in Gretio which basically means "Definitely not there".


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks! I'm going to try one last time to get a look at the areas on the radiator that "might" have a sensor.
However, I can see that if the thermostat is stuck open (recent water pump leak caused the engine to overheat, might have toasted the thermostat), the engine will never come up to operating temp, and thus the gauge might work fine, and is telling us "I'm cold"


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dieseldr said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try one last time to get a look at the areas on the radiator that "might" have a sensor.
> However, I can see that if the thermostat is stuck open (recent water pump leak caused the engine to overheat, might have toasted the thermostat), the engine will never come up to operating temp, and thus the gauge might work fine, and is telling us "I'm cold"


Exactly.

If you do find a radiator temp sensor I have my doubts it’s even used. Either you will find a cap or it just won’t go anywhere.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

If you really want a gauge try the ones that have a probe that will go into the radiator fins


----------

